# Having a dog in Johannesburg



## arlg (Nov 24, 2012)

We have a young dog and are not sure whether to take him to South Africa with us when we move there next year. We know it's expensive to move him out there (and back again - we're due to go for 2 years) but we're also worried how easy it would be to walk him and so whether he'd just end up stuck in the garden a lot and go a bit loopy! My husband will be working whilst I'll be at home with our baby so I'm concerned about safety going out to exercise the dog.
We'll otherwise try to find someone here in the UK to take him for the 2 years we'll be away for but it could be tricky to get him back again.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Arlg
I may not be the best person to answer this but I am taking my dog (at great expense) with me to Johannesburg early next year. (see dog move). My credentials are that I know Johannesburg well and also have been going through the same exercise as you. I do think your two questions are linked and it will depend on what your husbands company will fork out on housing. If you can get into a security estate of a decent size. Example Dainfern / Broadachres / Ceder Lakes - 45 mins driving time to Revonia in traffic or Fourways Gardens - 25 mins in traffic. Kyalami Estate may also be an option but suspect driving time could again be 45 - 60 mins in peak time but not sure. In such an estate you will have secure parks and walks and generally be near shopping centres as well. You will also have the extra advantage of other stay at home ex-pat wives. These are generally not cheap (the houses that is) at between £1400 and £4000 per month + levies but would give you personal security and dog walking space.
If they will not pay that then other areas around Sandton are fine during the day for walking but you will need to be advised locally about evenings. Some gated comunities where accesses is monitored can be good places to live and a lot more house for your money.
There are other good areas but most International companies tend to have offices in the Northern Suberbs of Johannesburg and this is where you will find most ex-pats. There are also good estates South of Revonia but I am afraid I do not know that area as well until you get to the East Rand and again that is too far.
You have a difficult choice and I wish you well. I have no choice as my little one has grown up with the dog and would rather leave me! 
Good luck.


----------



## arlg (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks amysdad. Unfortunately we do have a limit on our housing budget - we were hoping it'd be less than £1000 a month. There's also a chance now that my husband will actually we working in Waverley so we may be looking for places nearer to there. Any insights around that area?
Thanks.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Arlg. I am sorry that I really do not know this area too well and therefore cannot really advise. Across the M1 is the Sandton area which is a generally good area and for around £1000 you can get a really nice house and I would look to adverts for gated communities and boomed off areas. I am not sure if, on this forum, I should mention this and I must clearly state that I have no tax expertise, but if your husband is on a short term visa (inter-company for example) and the company pay for his housing, as you home address is in the UK, then it may be allowed tax free. So the £1,000 could stretch further. Again I stress I am not qualified to advise and would suggest that, if interested, you should talk to a real expert.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Arlg,

We live in JoBurg and have 2 dogs. We would not take them out for walks around the neighbourhood as it is exposing ourselves to risk un-necessarily. We have a large garden a lot bigger than what many houses in the UK have so they get their exercise well as much as they can. I never see anyone in our area walking their dogs, but like amysdad has said if you moved to a secure gated community then it maybe safe to do so.


----------

